# Starting up again...looking for insperation



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey guys took a break from my fish tanks for a few years after I moved and now im wanting to get back into things again. I’ve seen a lot of changes to this board including the more frequent recommendations on meds, chemicals/additives to water for water conditioning and a lot more sponsors. I think I was reading somewhere that our tap water conditions have changed since the Olympics?

Anyways, when I was in the hobby a few years back I had a planted tank that went from a 32 gallon to a 50ish? Basically I found a tank on sale that had the same bass dimensions but it was a tall tank. I had some cribs that were reproducing way to much, a few rainbows, 3 very large congo tetras a couple rams ( I got from oleg, havnt seen his name anywhere lately) that were ok till the cribs started having babies, and a red tail shark assorted gouramies. 

Im not sure what kind of fish I want right now but my tank will be right in the entrance to my house so something that people can ooooo and ahhh at. I was thinking river cichlids but mainly because they are colorful and sort of have that salt water feel without going saltwater. Then I was thinking discus since there are some of you with some real nice discus out there but I don’t want something that is very difficult to take care of atm. A lot of discus tanks ive seen are very bare looking and I don’t know if id want that in the entrance. I could go for a bunch blue rams with some aquascaping but been there done that. I looked at some fish at king eds the other day and nothing really appealed to me. Saw some convicts and I they didn’t appeal to me. I mean everyone has their own taste and that’s what makes this hobby great. 

Ive seen a few threads like this but nothing that has solved my perticular needs. So from all that info what do u guys think I could look into for possible ideas?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

planted tanks for the win!

as for meds im a firm believer of upping the temperature and salts at most.


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

i did planted  i even had anubius sprouting a bid of some sort... i just got tierd of all the pruning and stuffs :S i just wanna enjoy my tank... in all honestly i had way to many plants....

Well thanks for the reply... lack of love in BCA


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> planted tanks for the win!


Planted X2! I've had excellent results with a light limited high-tech approach and with lower-Tech Metricide and EI dosing approach. If you don't want to trim often, I suggest you choose growing stem and rosette plants and maybe some of the more exotic mosses for your scape.

JMHO,

Stuart


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Planted X2! I've had excellent results with a light limited high-tech approach and with lower-Tech Metricide and EI dosing approach. If you don't want to trim often, I suggest you choose growing stem and rosette plants and maybe some of the more exotic mosses for your scape.
> 
> JMHO,
> 
> Stuart


Lets see some pics. Looked for u in the members photo section but didnt see any threads by you.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Go reef. You will never be bored but always broke


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Prelude2Life said:


> Lets see some pics. Looked for u in the members photo section but didnt see any threads by you.


Here are a couple journals of a 15 gallon, light limited set-up and a couple low-tech Metricide/EI set-ups. I am currently starting up a newly revamped 27 gallon light limited high-tech set-up as well. Hopefully this helps.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

minimalist planted!


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Here are a couple journals of a 15 gallon, light limited set-up and a couple low-tech Metricide/EI set-ups. I am currently starting up a newly revamped 27 gallon light limited high-tech set-up as well. Hopefully this helps.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Stuart


Looks very expensive! Real nice though real nice. I'll hav to pm ya some questions if I do go for the community planted tank again.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Everyone will ooo and aah if planted


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Everyone will ooo and aah if planted


Yes they will !


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Well i do have a glo t5 2 strip lighting set up, just picked up a rena xp3. If i do this planted tank i was thinking a pair of angels a pair of german rams, a red tail shark and some.... no idea... 

Want some plants that dont grow like weeds.. any community favorites you guys wanna recomend? I never used ferts in my last tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not do a planted with Angels as they limit the algae eaters you can keep (no Amano shrimp).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Prelude. Welcome back to the hobby!

A couple of months ago, I also asked BCA members for inspiration. Mferko posted a video of his shellies tank, which has a real saltwater feel to it. It might be what you're looking for. Interesting, attractive, and no pruning. Here's the link to my thread, just go to the second page and look for Mferko's video.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-can-you-ever-love-your-unloveable-tank-7655/


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hey, Prelude. Welcome back to the hobby!
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-can-you-ever-love-your-unloveable-tank-7655/


 insane. Friend of mine on this forum, redspider ska Jessica told me about these guys but yea I think since ive done a planted tank before I might go with this. Thanks the link and vid rocks. I contacted a few sponsors and seems supplies are short. U got Pm


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Prelude. Did you make a decision? I saw Mferko's African Cichlid/shellie tank today and it is spectacular. I think you'd like it. Not only is it beautiful, but the fish are so personable. They interact with each other in interesting ways, and seem to stare out of the tank at you. He has two generations of babies in his tank, too, as well as some bristlenose plecos that are out and about all day long. Just an amazing tank. I hope to set one up just like it one day.


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea im gonna go for it... wish me luck. Ive been away from fish for awhile so i gotta figure out this fishless cycle and figure out how to fake the bio load i will be using. Lotsa changes, hardness of water, loading everything at the same time, finding stock on the fish i want. I checked out the group buy but i think im being fish greedy. Dont wanna end up with a feuding tank. I had a barb tank back in the day... seems l ike there was always a dance of death going on.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Prelude, Mferko told me that his tank wasn't too difficult to care for. The plecos keep it clean. He uses a special cichlid substrate that helps the water stay in the range that his fish like; you might ask him which substrate that was.

As far as your cycle goes, you might be able to get some used filter media from another user who lives near you, and then just add a couple of fish at a time. Mferko has some baby shell dwellers, by the way. Gorgeous!


----------

